

Kill Your Startup Idea - ideavist
http://foundercode.com/kill-your-startup-idea/

======
ukandy
"Does your idea solve a problem that people actually have?"

It's too easy to believe people have problem X when you toying with a new
idea. I would much rather ask.. "Does your idea solve a problem that YOU
actually have?"

------
schiang
> Does your idea solve a problem that people actually have?

Also make sure to talk to your target customers. Make sure they agree that
your product solves a problem for them.

